# Random Work



## moo

And now for something completely different from me. I've been getting bored of army painting so tadah !










not much but expect a wip


----------



## HorusReborn

nice blending moo! The green looks awesome! Can't wait to see more of this!


----------



## Chaosftw

Well Fucking done Moo! +rep really diggin that!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Your blending is top notch moo.


----------



## moo

And for my second trick tada: 










im pretty happy with how this is all progressing at the moment, a really nice model to paint.


----------



## Stella Cadente

although I'm not a huge fan of the model, the painting is top notch second to none quality


----------



## FUZZTONE

That is quite amazing man, I love how its cloak looks so silky and real!! + rep


----------



## moo

A quick update, been working more on the bonesinger model, i think a few more days and i'll finish him.


----------



## Chaosftw

Coming along quite nicely moo! Really liking the textures you are using. Cant wait to see this bad boy complete!

Chaosftw


----------



## gwmaniac

Oh, you have the Bonesinger??? I have one in mint condition, but I'm afriad to open it, since it's OOP and may be of great value in the future. But looking at the neat paint job you've got, I might force myself to open the blister. Have some rep for awesome work so far!


----------



## chaplin_magnus

wow i wish my bonesinger looked that good. awesome job on the blending.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Fantastic painting moo (did we expect anything less? )!

The blending truly is what I would call 'Perfect'. It's really tempting to crack open the paint on one of my bonesingers, but saying that, I know mine would be nowhere near the quality of yours so there's no point. 

Amazing moo, +rep!


----------



## moo

Well there's not point in keeping a model in the blister if you think its important  actually for me if i know its limited edition or special i will really want to paint it more then anything lol. Anyway make your own judgements on my work, comments and crits always welcome:


----------



## khorneflake

enter that thing into the golden demon (i smell an honorable mention at LEAST)


----------



## Chaosftw

Moo that looks awesome!

I really like the cape, his right hand holding the staff, and the Helm. Just looks out of this world!


----------



## Gothic

*gives moo evils* you know what my opinion is lol still great work as usual


----------



## Syph

A bit of threadomancy here, but I saw this in your sig and thought I'd see if you'd done it. Damn, this is the best painting I've seen from you IMO moo, absolutely stunning.


----------



## moo

Thanks dude, it was a good fun project, eldar are definately a very difficult race to paint  so many smooth but curved surfaces are tricky to get right. Glad you approve Syph


----------



## Troajn

Some paintwork (such as this) is so nicely done, it's hard to tell if you are looking at a painted model or artists drawing, or is it only me that thinks that.

Beautiful work, simply stunning + rep


----------



## MaidenManiac

Flawless work Moo, simply flawless!

Also I can't help but giggle about the name of the thread "random work", you don't expect to find gems like this in threads named like that. Sure your name is a hitn but still:wink:


----------



## Infael

Dude! That model is simply amazing! Its (painted) surface light quality is deep and rich...I hate you!
(j/k, fair play to ya and +rep!)


----------



## moo

Some more random work  this was for a competition online on the WAMP forums, i actually won 3rd with this piece even tho i wasn't happy with the end result or the model. Nothing really clicked with this mini except the scenic base but that's removeable lol. Anyway have a lookie:


----------



## CirCa

Just 3rd. Thats lame, that mini is quality. Nice job painting its really inspiring.


----------



## moo

Well like wraithlord on CofC i painted a mini for the exchange, but i kept mine a super secret project until now  heh. Was definately a fun mini exchange and im happy with my first rackham model










Then for a wamp competition i managed to cook something up in about 4 hours of painting, the model is so small it's a tough model to paint, but still i like it


----------



## dirty-dog-

mate, you are AMAZING

i hate seeing your work, cause it makes mine look inadiquite, but im sure i will practice and get as good as you one day.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great miniatures here as always moo. Not a clue what that last model is but it looks like a cool model and the paintjob is quality, it looks brilliantly dark and 'spooky'.


----------



## humakt

A couple of nice models there moo.

I like the red on the rackham model, whatever it is. Do you have any more pics at different angels?

A very spook mini with the little girl. Reminds of a cross between Dr Who (Are you my mummy?), FEAR and the borg :grin:

Have some +rep


----------



## AM.

Nice minis moo.

How you did the grey tubes of the kid's back? I can't achiebe such smoothly greys.


----------



## moo

Thanks for the nice comments , 

@ Dirty Dog: it's just practice and patience, in general i will paint like 3-4 hours a night after work if im not working in the evening (2nd job :/) and been doing this routine for a while now and slowly getting better  plus it's always good to get people's comments on work so you know where you can improve.

@red corsair: the model is from the fatal personality company which have a very small range but nicely sculpted figures, some raunchy models there too but this was my favourite one with a scary girl.

@Humakt: unfortunately i sent the model off already but i can ask the guy to take some better photos for me. FEAR was my motivation and inspiration on this one, loved that game. Headphones on + sound to the max + alone in a dark room + FEAR = recipe for a heart attack. 

@AM: the tubules were quite easy actually they were just a black primer, with the foundation grey mixed with black and i worked my way up to fortress grey. Using thin layers of paint and by trying to keep the layers thin the paint generally has a higher water content so you can almost feather the layers together if you're quick enough. So it's a semi-wetblend/feathering technique using layers if that makes any sense  it's generally how i paint most of my stuff altho i have been trying out more and more pure glazing, so time consuming but you can't deny the results


----------



## axyl

Wow, everything is simply stunning and puts all my work to shame. You definitely have much talent there.


----------



## moo

Thanks for the rep and nice comments, 

@ Inquisitor Varrius: empty your inbox on heresy  oh and to answer your question the model company is called fatal personality 

http://www.fatalpersonality.com/news.php

This link will take you to their site, some nice minis but at this moment a fairly limited range. But the quality is there.


----------



## moo

Ok so i recieved my copy of space hulk and started work on it  i have caved in and started to paint one of the minis, the detail is so good on these models and so far i've had alot of fun painting the mini. Anyway i wanted to try mixing metallics with nmm . I think i didn't add enough metallic paint but the addition of shining gold gave the metallics a much brighter colour which i really like actually. Anyway i'll keep trying and my focus is all on space hulk at the moment !


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Don't know how I missed the bonesinger the first time around, but that is awesome work. That, in my humble opinion, is one of the finest paint jobs I've seen on here. +rep.


----------



## dreadfate

ya..that's amazing and kind of discouraging lol great painting there dude!


----------



## Initiate

Painted very nicely so far, looks a lot like the 'eavy metal pictures on the GW site!

Keep it coming to us moo!


----------



## MaidenManiac

This has a huge potential of becoming a thread of space hulk win. That leg looks like a very good start:biggrin:


----------



## moo

Well a quick update, 2 more days of painting and i have him to a stage im happy with, need to practice some more metallics but im getting the hang of it. The shining gold is enriching the colours to give a more golden feel to them.


----------



## AM.

Wow moo, that's gorgeous. I wish I'd see this mini at natural. I really like the lights you've done in the red zones.


----------



## LTP

Hey moo 

Id just like to say that your painting is fantastic. I love and envy the way you blend its awesome. Keep up the good work nice termie

LTP


----------



## moo

Thanks for the kind words  well if there is anything anyone ever wants to ask feel free. I think painting is definately something everyone can share and appreciate. With me it's just practice and patience, water down your paints and layer up. Anyway i've done alot of the gold and gems on his torso and started the base coat on the helmet and shoulder pad  im happy at this stage altho i need to tidy up that base coat for the helmet.









Comments and crits are always welcome as always


----------



## Damned Fist

Masterful! Outstanding work as always Moo!:victory:


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Fantasic moo - magical. Rep on it's way.
All the best mate,
Dusty


----------



## Epic Fail

Amazing work, you have a great eye for colour and I admire your experimentation with colours and blending techniques.

Thanks for sharing these works


----------



## moo

Ok a bit more progress but very slow going trying to get the helmet colour right. Still it's getting there slowly.


----------



## moo

Well did a bit more ground work, not much of an update, couldn't seem to get some bits right but oh well have a look see.


----------



## Bogg

beautiful, all I can say:victory:


----------



## Sqwerlpunk

Very impressive.


----------



## Concrete Hero

Your some sort of painting monster moo... That terminator is incredible...

Forgive me if I try and do a Sylar on you for your painting talents at Games Day


----------



## moo

Well i hope you place my brain and scalp back on after you've had a good look in there. Still i managed to get most of it done this weekend. Im happy with it for a gaming piece. Anyway enough waffling, comments and crits are welcome.


----------



## MaidenManiac

moo said:


> ...Im happy with it for a gaming piece...


Happy with it for a gaming piece? You need to get some perspective mate! This is stunning:biggrin: 
I do find the angle of the head a bit weird somehow though, it doesnt feel like it follows the rest of the models pose?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Yeah, a few Space Hulk terminators have that. Short of drilling out the helmet and adding another, it's hard to fix. 

Moo, that's fatastical!


----------



## moo

Well terminator number 2 down  another 9 to go..... but im off to abu dhabi after games day so no painting from me for a while but i'll keep going when i come back


----------



## Holmstrom

Badass Terminator. Can only imagine how cool an entire squad of them will turn out. Keep it up.


----------



## shaantitus

Moo, all of your work is magnificent. Love the Space hulk Terminators. Outstanding


----------



## moo

And now for something completely different. I've been working on this mini for about 3 days and it was painted for a mini exchange over on chest of colors forum. Was something quite different than what im used to, with lots of non-power armour surfaces etc. Still have a look-see, its slightly smaller than an imperial guard model, from a company called Planet Resina.

















and in my other time i've been doing a bit of a larger scale model, this thing is about 1.5 times the size of a marine dreadnought and very well detailed.









Seriously, ninja goblins are awesome, now i just need a pirate goblin too or better yet a ninja-pirate goblin.


----------



## Damned Fist

Fantastic work on the terminators Moo!k: Are those skulls on his back armour free hand?


----------



## moo

no, it's part of the model  i cheated


----------



## CaptainLoken

Loving the painting skill on show here....:so_happy: oh plus rep!!!!


----------



## LTP

I go into a jealous rage whenever i see your blending lol. I love the skin on the ninja gobbo and the freehand tatoos on the fantasy model are great. i wish i had space hulk termies to paint dam you ....have some rep bud.

ps i that a mould line ?  just kidding..


----------



## moo

i always cry inside when i see mold lines lol, but thanks for the nice comments. The skin on the gobbo needs a bit more work im trying to get it a bit smoother, i think it's still on the rough side.

The tattoos were actually the first time i tried anything like that, it was really fun. I used some hawk turquoise watered down and painted them on gently and then i glazed some elf flesh over it to make it more faded  very fun and im tempted to try it more on other models.


----------



## jpunk

Those termies are seriously inspirational, moo. Very well done. + rep.

Can't wait to see that sneaky gobbo finished, too.


----------



## moo

On a different note, the barbarian girl was fun to paint, i wanted to practice more with skin tones, since 90% of the stuff i paint is either greenskinned or in power armour. This fella gave me a good opportunity to really practice. Comments always welcome.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Well, really great.

But the only crit I will make is I personally think you've gone from a too darker colour imo... 

It might just be me though


----------



## jlevan

Your work is outstanding. I always look through your threads as inspiration for my own painting, and yet find myself never having the patience to slow down and do better... sad on my part really....

Did you ever finish the space hulk mini's? I'd really like to see the rest of them!


----------



## Maverick421

Really great job as always Moo, your painting skills are awe inspiring. :grin:


----------



## Azwraith

moo im sure you have been asked htis a million times and if you know of a good tut or one you have done or anything please point me in that direction...

but how do you do your blending its just amazing and a skill i want to attempt. painting is no fun if you dont push yourself!


----------



## moo

Thanks all for the kind words.

I think developing patience takes a while but once you do gradually you'll find it easier to blend etc. Even now i am still learning it myself. I haven't had the time to sit down properly and work on the terminators but i'll post more on this thread when i do. I want to but work has taken me abroad for this year.

When i blend i generally water down my paints a little and then feather transitional mixes between each other. It's sort of a layering/feathering/glazing almost. The following layers will generally be almost transparent enough to see underneath the first layer and that way you can control your blends a bit more. And then i just generally add a small amount of highlight/shade colour to the mix and then apply another layer. Rinse and repeat. A tedious process but it gives some rather good results. If i find the transition is too much because i may have added too much highlight, i will take a small amount of the base colour and glaze over it to try and make the blend smoother, once i am happy with it i will continue highlighting. Just remember to let each layer dry first.

I hope all that helps, i have a tutorial in my techmarine thread of how i did certain things such as grey nmm and red armour. But generally i just do wips etc. Im too lazy to do proper tutorials  but anyone should feel free to ask me anything. Plus if you want to improve at painting take a picture of your model and post it up and ask people for their comments, oh and practice.


----------



## The Sullen One

Stunning work there moo, and on such a variety of minatures as well.


----------



## Red Corsairs

3-4 hours and it looks like that!?

You must teach me everything moo  Seriously that is very nice painting anyway and the fact it was done so quickly makes it all the better!


----------



## moo

This was done for an online competition in 3-4 hours, definately not my best work but worth putting into this random thread i think 










Sorry about the first deletion RC, was playing around with the image


----------



## moo

Well here is another model i did pretty quickly, only took about 5-6 hours on this one. This one was a little trickier to paint because i wanted to keep the armour dark but have some nice contrasts on it too.


----------



## LTP

very nice as always moo. I love the sword, even though its dark it still stands out.


----------



## GNOME_NINJA44

U................are my idol.......


----------



## Red Corsairs

Is that the Avatars of War Marauder Champion or am I mistaken? It's one of the few I don't own.

Either way it looks very nice, and the paintings half decent too :wink:. Obviously I'm joking, the painting is brilliant as per usual!


----------



## moo

It's the chaos marauder from AoW  for the online competition over on wamp forums.


----------



## papa nurgle

I've just finished looking through this thread and all i have to say is...........
holy crap on a stick, you are amazing!:shok:


----------



## moo

Thanks papa nurgle ^^ i appreciate the nice comments. 

Well i've been a bit quiet on the painting front as i've been on holiday and working on a bit more on some army painting, but i am also working on my first commission piece. I don't usually do commission work but the guy who asked me is a painter i admire so i thought this would be fun to do. He asked for a model which was typical of my style, so something bright and shiny. Any comments or thoughts are welcome.


----------



## LTP

MOO! Welcome back. I hope you had a nice time on holiday .

I like this model so far. I don't know if its because the Armour is soooo shiny that it distracts from the rest of the model but it kinda makes everything else look not so shiny if you get me?

Saying that i presume that the armour is the main focus so its all good lol. 

But yeah great blending and highlighting and i always love your NMM. 

Now get it finished so i can drool over it some more .


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

I actually didn't realize that was NMM, it looks so much like it's made of silver (albeit the blue kind.) The armour is terrific. It really draws attention, and I'm enchanted by shiny things. More!

Edit: What's this model?


----------



## LTP

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Edit: What's this model?


Its Pedro Kantor


----------



## HorusReborn

This is typical of your style there's no denying that Moo LOL I don't think it's the best choice of model though unfortunately. While the skill is there, the bright gawdy look isn't appropriate for Pedro IMO.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Dude. That is so nice. +Rep!!!!


----------



## moo

HorusReborn said:


> This is typical of your style there's no denying that Moo LOL I don't think it's the best choice of model though unfortunately. While the skill is there, the bright gawdy look isn't appropriate for Pedro IMO.


Well i hope it's gaudy in a good way  but i do understand people visualise Pedro with darker armour, i actually had him at a darker blue at one point but it was almost like he had black armour and the model for me felt kinda unfinished when i did it that way.

Thanks for the nice comments and rep, i managed to get in late last night and do a little bit more, i think it'll take me another week or so, but getting the right shade of red is so difficult, i need to neaten up both the gold nmm and the red a bit more but it's getting there slowly.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I've always been a quiet fan of your work mate. you do swell stuff. 

on a side note, what brushes are you most fond of? Also, are there other paint ranges that you use besides Citadel?

CP


----------



## moo

I have to admit, i don't really have any particular favourite brush, i generally use what is most convenient at the time. For example when i am at home in the UK i use some type of sable don't remember the specific name, out here in Abu Dhabi because i've only found one store which has detail brushes i only use GW ones here. Size wise, at most i use a 2 but on this model i've only used a GW detail brush for everything. Generally i favour size 0 or 00 for most of my painting.

As for paints, i really like the vallejo model color range, but again it's convenience as most of the paints i have available here are GW. So in essence i just use what's at hand or close-by cos i know the replacement would be easy to get.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Thanks for the info mate. I'm glad i don't have to go out and purchase some fancy brushes to achieve the desired effect that i want. cheers to that! Like i've said before. I dig your work. eagerly awaiting more. 

CP


----------



## Yochanan

Wow, you are one amazing painter. Great highlights. +rep


----------



## jimbob1254

Hi guys

Looking through all you have painted Moo you are about the bestest most awesome painter I have ever seen 
Beautiful models and techniques 
+Rep

Cheers

Jimbob


----------



## moo

Thanks guys im still going relatively strong on painting this mini, trickiest part is getting the placement on the rounded spheres correct but im having fun with this for sure.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

i have the Kantor model primed for painting, and do love the model, and you Moo have done an excellent job on your take for it.

I am very much a fan of your work (loved the Ork Pirates) and somehow never got round to giving you rep in awhile.

Keep up the great work moo.

Grish


----------



## Commissar Ploss

moo said:


> ...trickiest part is getting the placement on the rounded spheres correct ...


i'm guessing on the exhaust vents? 

CP


----------



## moo

Yea the upper surfaces where the light would pick up the most, getting the circular highlights looking symmetrical took a bit longer than most other areas.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

To be honest, you really should enter this, and your orks into GD at some point in the future. I'm sure they would get something, I'm thinking gold


----------



## Unforgiven302

I agree, Golden Demon comp should be a serious goal to set for yourself. I think you will be justifiably rewarded. Stunning work, wish I had just a bit of your skills. +rep.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Glad to see your still at it bud. Your gold nmm improves every time i see it.


----------



## moo

THanks for the support guys and i hopefully plan to try and win a demon next year, last year i entered and got 2 finalist pin badges which i was chuffed with but i know how to approach the competition better this time. Here is a bit more of an update on the model atm.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

awesome job moo! Glad to see it completed.  coat that bitch in a gloss varnish and it will really pop! lol

quick question: what do you use to hold your models whilst painting? i'd imagine you don't hold it with your fingers, correct? I've tried a couple different methods and can't find one that works the way i want.

cheers,

CP


----------



## moo

Actually dude, it's not finished yet  and if you look at the pic i have the model's feet with pins in the feet and just stabbed it into a bottle cork top.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

moo said:


> Actually dude, it's not finished yet  and if you look at the pic i have the model's feet with pins in the feet and just stabbed it into a bottle cork top.


looks pretty damn finished to me lol!

i guess, with the pictures perspective, i didn't notice that it was a cork top. lol well, good to know, that seems rather simple. It works efficiently enough for you then?

CP


----------



## moo

Yep the cork works rather well actually but just make sure the pins are long enough to keep the model secured. I was working on the base last night for the mini, so all is left is the banner.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

May i ask who you use for your bases? they are quite nice, or did you make it youself?

CP

I've been happy with SecretWeaponMiniatures for all of my bases. they have some great stuff.


----------



## moo

Commissar Ploss said:


> May i ask who you use for your bases? they are quite nice, or did you make it youself?
> 
> CP
> 
> I've been happy with SecretWeaponMiniatures for all of my bases. they have some great stuff.


Im friends with a guy who works with Scibor so this one is from them. They are my first choice for bases, but generally i make my own, but im usually quite lazy so i figured one of these pre-cast jobs would do me better.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yeah, they look nice. I'll have to check out Scibor soon. 

CP


----------



## papa nurgle

Again, your skills with non-metallic paints shocks and amazes me:shok:. It's another holy crap on a stick from me! :victory:


----------



## moo

Well, i painted the banner and finished the base, so it is pretty much done !


----------



## Commissar Ploss

awesome job mate. it looks superb!

CP


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looks really cool. 

Personally, I don't really like the eyes much, but that is a personal thing . It looks really nice don't get me wrong, I just personally don't like it much.

Great stuff though, More rep is needed.


----------



## moo

I've been spending a couple evenings working on this model, i wanted to limit the palette somewhat, im pretty happy with how things have turned out so far, im just working on some sort of freehand work on the tiles of the base and the model itself. I think with the base im going to put on some writing of some sort, on the model, i might actually do a similar sort of scripture/writing on one of her legs and a tattoo on the shoulder/arm. Oh i haven't glued the model onto the base yet, which is why it looks as if it is floating, i just put it on to see how the colours looked, will fit it on properly once i've done the freehand work.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

nice job moo, as usual. Might i inquire as to mini's origin?

CP


----------



## ownzu

yeah same its pretty hot +rep mate


----------



## moo

Thanks guys, the model is from eolith miniatures.

http://eolithminiatures.com/

The guy's models are just so well detailed and awesome, i do highly recommend them, i have alot of his other minis waiting to be painted too


----------



## Traitoris Extremis

outstanding work, im jelous of your skill.


----------



## moo

Well after a huge long stint of not painting due to a busy schedule and getting past the whole painting block of painting such a large model (procrastination really is a killer), i managed to finish this to a fairly decent gaming standard and using it as a stepping stone back into the habit of painting.


----------



## Varakir

Not keen on the pose all that much, but the paint is beautiful. Love the gems and the freehand especially. The fact you're calling this 'a good gaming standard' just makes me want to throw all my stuff away and give up on painting altogether 

nice to see your stuff back on the boards :victory:


----------



## Midge913

Varakir said:


> Not keen on the pose all that much, but the paint is beautiful. Love the gems and the freehand especially. The fact you're calling this 'a good gaming standard' just makes me want to throw all my stuff away and give up on painting altogether
> 
> nice to see your stuff back on the boards :victory:


I agree wholeheartedly. If that is 'good gaming standard' I wouldn't even know where to classify my stuff.....

I must agree with Varakir regarding the pose though. The paint is beautiful, the freehands, gems, and weapon are all absolutely stunning, but there is just something odd about the pose. It looks like he has just tripped. Everything else is just wonderful.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

that's one hell of a lunging titan! lol looks great dude!

CP


----------



## Kreuger

Agreed, the painting is beautiful!

Though the pose is odd and the halbard . . . Eldar-Naginata looks bent.


It's like what happens when an Ewok ties a Wraithlord's shoe laces together.


----------



## moo

Thanks for the kind words and the critique  but I was actually very annoyed at the moving company because I have been away busy moving apartments and they managed to crush this guy so the weapon got bent and I couldn't get it unbent easily etc. etc. Well it's something for me to bear in mind about the posing, but personally it looks ok in real compared to these mug shots ^^ still perhaps i need to research a bit more with the moving form a bit more. It was a good model to get me back into the whole painting thing after a long hiatus.


----------



## LTP

"a fairly decent gaming standard"

Seriously? ....

Moo I think that model is Fucking awesome, to put it bluntly. Very nice and it's great to see you back. I too have been uber busy lately but this has given me some inspiration to try and get back into finishing my models. 

I would rep you if I could lol.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

There's something comforting about knowing I will never have to worry about being able to compete with that :fool: . I absolutely love that Wraithlord and once again tempts me to get one even though I don't even play Eldar.


----------



## moo

Thanks for all the nice words  well onto the next project. A non-GW model this time around, only done the base but things are going well at the moment.


----------



## Midge913

The base is looking very nice so far moo. That is a really neat looking sculpt. Would you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## moo

The model is one of the old rackham ones, the model isn't in production anymore and took me ages to find it. It's good to know people


----------



## wombat_tree

That wraithlord is awesome and the base for the next model is looking great.


----------



## Midge913

moo said:


> The model is one of the old rackham ones, the model isn't in production anymore and took me ages to find it. It's good to know people


I thought it looked familiar I just couldn't quite place it. Too bad it is out of print though.....


----------



## moo

Well i started on painting the armour to get myself back into the swing of things. it's coming out quite well, but i will probably end up weathering the armour a little bit. I modified the base a little but there's still more to do.


----------



## Midge913

Coming along nicely moo. I am not a personal fan of NMM, but I must say that yours looks fantastic.


----------



## LTP

Sooo sexy... Im gonna go drool now... . Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## moo

Well after going back to the UK for a friend's wedding i'm tired and working lots but i did manage to get some painting done tonight  i'm fairly happy with the armour so far but there are bits i need to smooth out once i regain the gift of sight lol ^^


----------



## moo

Well i managed to get this one done, i'm pretty happy with the model but i'm thinking about perhaps having some sort of caption on the base. But still this was pretty good practice for me on gold NMM, there are still some aspects i need to work on but I have a generally positive look and feel for this model 


































































Comments and criticisms are very welcome.


----------



## Midge913

Absolutely stunning mate!


----------



## Alexious

Hate you.... LOL.

Stunning work as always. It's almost like the rays of the sun hitting him as the sun sets. Love the base too. Would enjoy knowing how you did it and whether its commercial or your own creation. However the painting is above par... you really should be doing this professionally your far too superior not to be.

Only comment I can make is the shadowing... did you think about the shadow he would cast if the light is striking him from that 30 degree in front feel and how that would impact the cloak and ground. However the cloak itself is so good I went and cried about it and my crappy painting.

Lexi.


----------



## TheReverend

This work is fantastic, I too cry a little at my poor painting skills compared to this. I just wish I had more patience. 

+rep

Rev


----------



## Hammer49

Fantastic throughout the whole thread. Look forward to seeing what you do next.


----------



## moo

Alexious said:


> Hate you.... LOL.
> 
> Stunning work as always. It's almost like the rays of the sun hitting him as the sun sets. Love the base too. Would enjoy knowing how you did it and whether its commercial or your own creation. However the painting is above par... you really should be doing this professionally your far too superior not to be.
> 
> Only comment I can make is the shadowing... did you think about the shadow he would cast if the light is striking him from that 30 degree in front feel and how that would impact the cloak and ground. However the cloak itself is so good I went and cried about it and my crappy painting.
> 
> Lexi.



Thanks everyone for the kind words  

I did think about casting a shadow across not just the cloak but the base aswell but to be quite honest with you i got lazy lol. I just wanted to finish another model as i've been stuck in a non-painting rut for a few months having painted models on my shelf helps motivate me. I may go back to this model and add in more shadows but at the moment the light is technically coming in from multiple directions I may end up doing some shadow directly below him and darken some areas but I think if you saturate an area enough the angles of light become a little trickier. Maybe that should be my next challenge? but thanks for the comment  definitely something for me to consider. Next model i think will be a space wolf terminator just because i miss painting power armour lol ^^


----------



## Commissar Ploss

looking forward to it for sure!

CP


----------



## moo

Starting another model not of any of my armies. The space wolf terminator was fun but i wanted to paint some more armour and this is one of my favourite models so i wanted to paint this for a very long time. Anyway have a look and stay tuned for more !


----------



## Hammer49

Great start on the mini.


----------



## Midge913

Looks awesome moo! I also really like that model and so far your scheme has really brought out all the cool details. Look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## moo

Bit more progress too tired now, eyes falling out....


----------



## elmir

Awesome NMM. Got a recipe for that? I still haven't found a mix I'm happy with to resemble blued steel. This is spot on really, especially on the helmet.


----------



## moo

The NMM for blue steel is easy actually:

-Chaos black with a small amount of enchanted blue.
-Add fortress grey for highlights 
-Add Skull white for brighter highlights ^^

and for the conclusion for now:

















I'm going to a slightly more elaborate base for this guy and add some freehand to the cloak but for now i'll leave him as he is until i get the materials for the base. Comments and crits always welcome


----------



## docgeo

WOW!! That is some exceptional work!!

Doc


----------



## Midge913

Superb work as always moo! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## unxpekted22

the tip of the horns on his head are really bugging my eyes haha. I wish they were the same like the lower pair.

obviously the model looks incredible though, thats the only thing I could find that I feel could be better.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Random work is such an extremely misleading title of this thread Moo:wink:


----------



## moo

Lol it's why i named it that ^^ although i did notice alot of other threads have popped up with random stuff etc since i started this one. But hey it's where i put everything where i don't have an army project for specifically. ^^


----------



## Commissar Ploss

straighten out his damn axe will you!  the haft just above his hand is bent down slightly.

CP


----------



## Hammer49

Excellent work.


----------



## moo

And now for something completely different, need to finish bits off then work on the freehand ^^ enjoy !


----------



## moo

Well finished the mage, trying out some test models with more high elves, was thinking about this as a 2nd project to bounce between chaos and these. We'll see ^^ enjoy !


----------



## Midge913

Beautiful work moo! I love the freehand on the back of the cloak, very nice addition to the piece. My only quibble, and this may be photographic, is that the white on the sleeves in the rear shot, doesn't seem as well defined as the white in the robe in the front shot. Seems like it needs a bit more shading to match the contrasts you achieved on the robe. Still it is an awesome looking model!


----------



## Alexious

You do know I wish to break your fingers when I see stuff like this... LOL...

I have two questions though...

1). Why are you not doing this full time as you have the ability!

2). The only slight and I mean beyond slight crticism I can make on any of your work is along the lines of the shadow on the cloak from behind with the design but thats like being critical beyond reproach.... and it is not worth noting.  

Your far too good not to be doing this or making thousands by selling stuff.

Lexi.


----------



## moo

Thanks for the comments and criticisms guys  btw to all who do watch this thread, please don't feel like you can't criticise my painting as it's the only way I can really get better. Doesn't matter if you're a golden demon winner or a beginner i appreciate all comments so don't hesitate !

Also as for full time painting, a few reasons really;-

1.) I want to keep it a hobby and have fun with it rather than earning money, I don't want to have it feel like a chore or a job.
2.) I get bored easily so i could never paint a whole army
3.) I earn a good wage with my current job and is probably more than the average commission painter (plus I actually enjoy my current job)
4.) I want a decent amount of money to fund my hobby
5.) I paint too slowly to do proper commission work 
6.) I generally keep most of the stuff I do so I find it hard to let a commission piece go once i've done it. (Good thing i've only ever done 1 commission piece)


----------

